# XC Reifen, Maxxis, Continetal oder doch Schwalbe?



## Bichi92 (10. Februar 2018)

Hallo an alle Racer,

Ich möchte heuer meine ersten Marathonrennen bestreiten.

Bike ist aufgebaut, jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Reifen/Reifenkombi.

Was könntet ihr mir empfehlen, auch was die Reifenbreite angeht?
Laufrad 29 Zoll mit 30mm Felgenbreite.

Danke


----------



## ccpirat (10. Februar 2018)

Das ist eine Glaubensfrage, auf die es keine perfekte Antwort gibt.

Ich z.B. schwöre auf Maxxis und Specialized Reifen.
Die liegen mir am besten.
Ausreichend Pannensicher, guter Grip und besonders bei Nässe kein plötzliches rutschen.

Schwalbe kommt mir hingen garnicht ins Haus.
Ist mir zu pannenanfällig und besonders ich kann das Verhalten schon bei feuchtem Untergrund nicht einschätzen.
Sobald es feucht wird, auch auf Kopfsteinpflaster, rutscht bei mir die Schwalbe Gummimischung durch.
Maxxis bleibt da konstant.

Nachteil, Maxxis ist teils teurer und schwerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (10. Februar 2018)

glaubensfrage!
conti, schwalbe, maxxis, specialized, bontrager, vittoria, ... alle bieten super reifen an.

wie sie einem persönlich liegen steht auf einem anderen blatt.

und mit "möchte einen marathon fahren" können wir dir sowieso keine empfehlung geben.
ist es ein sauerland autobahn marathon, oder ein mtb rennen in belgien oder polen?


----------



## Devidevil (10. Februar 2018)

Ich fahre den Mezcal von Vittoria. Kaum Verschleiß, super bei Wind und Wetter. Nasse Wurzeln und rutschige Steine sind kein Problem und ich habe noch nie eine Panne mit ihnen gehabt und jetzt sind es ca. 3500 km - ich will nie wieder andere Reifen fahren

Der Fast-Trak von Specialized ist bei trockenen Verhältnissen überragend - wenn ich über nasse Trails mit hohem Wurzelanteil fahre, dann verliere ich zu schnell die Kontrolle.


----------



## gewichtheber (11. Februar 2018)

VR X-KIng Racesport, HR Raceking protection. Bei Nässe und Schlamm ausreichend Gripp, Pannensicherheit top. Für Rennen auf Waldautobahnen vlt etwas zu schwer.


----------



## Bichi92 (11. Februar 2018)

Habe mich durch verschiedene Tests und Erfahrungsberichte in Foren gelesen und bin stets auf große Beliebheit von Maxxis Reifen gestoßen.

@ccpirat 
Welche Reifen fährst du?


----------



## ccpirat (11. Februar 2018)

Maxxis Ikon/Ikon 
Maxxis Ikon/Aspen
Specialized Renegade
Specialized Fast Trak/Renegade

je nach Wetter und Untergrund


----------



## Bichi92 (11. Februar 2018)

Super Danke! 
Könntest du mir noch eine Zuordnung bzgl. Reifen zu Wetterlage/Untergrund geben?


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Februar 2018)

guck dir doch mal die profile an, und dann gibst du selbst eine einschätzung.

wir korrigieren dann ggf.


----------



## T.R. (11. Februar 2018)

Ich fahre den Maxxis Ikon in 2.2 an meinem Winterbike auf typischen Mittelgebirgs Wald-und Forstwegen und technisch eher einfachen Singletrails. Er rollt gut und hat dort ausreichend Grip und Traktion, auch bei Nässe. Schlamm mag er nicht so, dafür sind die Stollen zu kurz. Ansonsten sehr berechenbar und sicher. Für mich ein guter Reifen. Der Reifen ist schwerer als der Racing Ralph Liteskin, allerdings mit etwas mehr Grip und Pannensicherheit. Überlege gerade auch am Sommerbike auf Ikon zu wechseln, was allerdings zu 120-140g Mehrgewicht führen würde und so schlecht ist der RaRa bei Trockenheit auch nicht.....


----------



## Bichi92 (12. Februar 2018)

Racing Ralph/RocketRon fahren viele Bekannte von mir.
Was haltet ihr von den neuen Addix-Mischungen? Erste Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (12. Februar 2018)

such im forum mal nach addix.


----------



## baloo (12. Februar 2018)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Maxxis Ikon/Ikon
> Maxxis Ikon/Aspen
> Specialized Renegade
> Specialized Fast Trak/Renegade
> ...



Bei der Kombi Maxxis Ikon/Aspen welche Grössen fährst du da und welche Mischungen?


----------



## ccpirat (12. Februar 2018)

Den Ikon in 29 2.2 3C und den Aspen Exception 29 2,1

wobei der 2.1 Aspen nicht so doll vom Volumen ist. Den 2.25 den der Schurter so hoch anpreist, gibt es ja erst jetzt.
Daher kombiniere ich de Reifen auch gern mit Specialized, weil zumindest die alten bis vor 1 Jahr bei Maxxis gefertigt wurden.


----------



## baloo (13. Februar 2018)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Den Ikon in 29 2.2 3C und den Aspen Exception 29 2,1
> 
> wobei der 2.1 Aspen nicht so doll vom Volumen ist. Den 2.25 den der Schurter so hoch anpreist, gibt es ja erst jetzt.
> Daher kombiniere ich de Reifen auch gern mit Specialized, weil zumindest die alten bis vor 1 Jahr bei Maxxis gefertigt wurden.


Wenn man mit Milch fahren will, muss man dann "TR" nehmen oder bekommt man die ohne "TR" auch dicht?


----------



## ccpirat (13. Februar 2018)

Bei Maxxis kriegst du jeden Reifen dicht.


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Februar 2018)

genau...tr oder nicht egal...ich fahr auch die ohne tr tubless...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (14. Februar 2018)

Ab Juni gibt’s den neuen Renegade in der Sworks Variante


----------



## Renn Maus (14. Februar 2018)

Ich bin sowohl mit Continental Race Kind 2.2 und Maxxis Ikon jeweils vorne + hinten sehr zufrieden, wenn es um eine Bereifung für den Sommer geht.

Im Winter fahren ich den Schwalbe Dirty Dan in 2.0 Zoll. Super Blockprofil mit excellenter Selbstreinigung.


----------



## Stawrogin (15. Februar 2018)

unocz schrieb:


> Ab Juni gibt’s den neuen Renegade in der Sworks Variante


Weißt du auch welches Gewicht der 2.3 in der S-Works Variante in etwa haben wird?
Die aktuell erhältlichen "normalen" Renegade 2.3 wiegen 700g; sehr guter Reifen, aber halt bisschen schwer.


----------



## unocz (15. Februar 2018)

Stawrogin schrieb:


> Weißt du auch welches Gewicht der 2.3 in der S-Works Variante in etwa haben wird?
> Die aktuell erhältlichen "normalen" Renegade 2.3 wiegen 700g; sehr guter Reifen, aber halt bisschen schwer.



Leider kann ich da noch nichts berichten, ab Mai gibt es dazu mehr Infos....


----------



## Marc19 (21. Februar 2018)

Ich fahre seit Jahren 
VR Racing Ralph
HR Thunder Burt 

Beides immer in 2.1 mit Snake Skin.
Einfach super!
Luftdruck ca. 1.8-2.0 Bar und 95kg
Im letzten Jahr WIRKLICH kein Platz gehabt

Überlege jetzt aber auch der Optik wegen auf Skinwall zu wechseln.
Da sollen auch die Ikon von Maxxis ran.

Sollten genau so gut rollen, oder irre ich mich


----------



## Redrocky (21. Februar 2018)

Rollen schlechter und sind schwerer - dafür mehr Grip.


----------



## Marc19 (21. Februar 2018)

Redrocky schrieb:


> Rollen schlechter und sind schwerer - dafür mehr Grip.


Echt....?
Ikon hat doch kaum stollen


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Februar 2018)

im vergleich zum thunder burt.


----------



## Marc19 (21. Februar 2018)

Tja das Gewicht vom Ikon finde ich auch schon etwas hoch....


----------



## Redrocky (21. Februar 2018)

Ja, die Skinwall Edition ist leider etwas schwerer (meine wiegen je 680 Gramm) und haben nur 60 TPI. Aber ich weiß - die Optik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2018)

meine ikons wiegen um die 650g...schau dir mal im vergleich andere an...
onza zb wiegen 680-720g...


----------



## bartos0815 (22. Februar 2018)

Marc19 schrieb:


> Echt....?
> Ikon hat doch kaum stollen


ikon rollt aus eigener erfahrung schlechter als ralph/ron, renegade oder race king. und zwar messbar..
alle reifen tubeless aufgebaut.
vom grip ist der ikon sehr gut, der renegade und rk stehen dem zumindest als hr in nichts nach!
am schwersten zu montieren war der tr ikon überdies (auf dt swiss xr1501 mit standpumpe!) alle anderen waren leichter montierbar und ebenso dicht!


----------



## Florian301 (22. Februar 2018)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> ikon rollt aus eigener erfahrung schlechter als ralph/ron, renegade oder race king. und zwar messbar..
> alle reifen tubeless aufgebaut.
> vom grip ist der ikon sehr gut, der renegade und rk stehen dem zumindest als hr in nichts nach!
> am schwersten zu montieren war der tr ikon überdies (auf dt swiss xr1501 mit standpumpe!) alle anderen waren leichter montierbar und ebenso dicht!



Heißt "am schwersten ,  dass es im Vergleich zu den anderen Reifen schwerer war, oder der Reifen an sich schlecht zu montieren war? Meine Ikons TR waren super easy zu montieren. Mit Schwalbess hatte ich immer einen Kampf, den überhaupt mal auf die Felge zu bekommen. Ikon ging sofort rauf und war nach ein paar mal pumpen mit der Topeak Standpumpe richtig montiert und dich .


----------



## bartos0815 (22. Februar 2018)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Heißt "am schwersten ,  dass es im Vergleich zu den anderen Reifen schwerer war, oder der Reifen an sich schlecht zu montieren war? Meine Ikons TR waren super easy zu montieren. Mit Schwalbess hatte ich immer einen Kampf, den überhaupt mal auf die Felge zu bekommen. Ikon ging sofort rauf und war nach ein paar mal pumpen mit der Topeak Standpumpe richtig montiert und dich .


die tubeless montage des ikons war sehr aufwending. den reifen konnte ich zwar mit den händen auf die felge wuchten, aber dann gingen die troubles an. mit der standpumpe keine chance den reifen ins felgenhorn ploppen zu lassen. die variante schlauchmontage, mantel einseitig lösen, schlauch entfernen, ventil rein und aufpumpen scheiterte mehrfach daran, dass der reifen nicht in der felgenflanke haftete wie normal üblich. durch den sehr glatten tr wulst am reifen gabs keinerlei haftung an der felgenflanke. also reifen demontiert, tr fuss mit rauem schwamm abgerieben in der hoffnung auf rauere oberfläche. nach mehrmaligen bearbeiten des fußes gelang schließlich die vormontage mit schlauch und schlußendlich die tubeless montage des reifens..... möchte aber nicht wissen wie schnell sich der reifen aus der flanke gezogen hätte bei niedrigem reifendruck..... sowas hab ich noch bei keinem reifen gehabt, dass er ohne luft quasi von selbst wieder aus der flanke rutsch.
aha dicht war der ikon übrigens schon!


----------



## Florian301 (22. Februar 2018)

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Vll ein Montagsmodell erwischt....

In der aktuellen World of MTB ist der Aspen super bewertet...


----------



## Marc19 (1. Mai 2018)

Hi,

Kurzes Feedback von mir.

Fahre nun den Ikon als Skinwall in der MaxxSpeed TR EXO Version und bin sehr zufrieden.

Komme von Schwalbe Racing Ralph und Thunder Burt.

Vom Rollwiderstand merke ich ehrlich gesagt kein Riesen Unterschied.
Aber den Grip finde ich persönlich besser.

Dicht war er direkt und schwitzt garnicht, bis jetzt.

Ok Gewicht haut natürlich schon rein, hatte 4 reifen hier und alle waren bei 690-710gr
Da ist Schwalbe leichter.

Würde ihn wieder kaufen (wenn er lieferbar wäre!)
Das finde ich bisschen blöd, da ist Schwalbe stressfreier


----------



## ccpirat (1. Mai 2018)

Okay, Gewicht kommt vom extra Schnittschutz und die Lieferbarkeit hängt am Skinwall.
Da sieht es teils bei allen Herstellern in der Lieferbarkeit schlecht aus.


----------



## Marc19 (2. Mai 2018)

Echt schlimm.....
Aber optisch finde ich die Dinger der Hammer.


----------



## moyo (3. Mai 2018)

meine beiden 27.5er skinwall ikons wiegen 615g und 605g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (7. Mai 2018)

Ich habe noch nie qualitativ schlechtere Reifen als die Skinnwall Ikons gefahren! Mehr Unwucht geht wohl nicht! Eine Welt (!) zu den Contis Black Chili! Würde ich nie wieder fahren!
Ich fahre die TR Version mit Schlauch, liegt hier der Hund begraben? Oder kann die TR Version nur mit Dichtmilch bzw. komplett ohne gefahren werden?
Ich kenne es von Conti so dass ein TR Reifen sowohl mit Schlauch, als auch Dichtmilch etc. gefahren werden kann. Aber so macht das keine Lune, die Dinger rollen miserabel und sind schlecht vulkanisiert...


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Mai 2018)

Mal doofe Frage: ist irgend etwas bekannt, warum Maxxis aktuell so sche*** zu bekommen ist?!?


----------



## Lefty88 (8. Mai 2018)

Das liegt wohl an den "Skinnwall" Reifen und damit verbunden der Nachfrage danach. Ich persönlich würde lieber wieder Conti´s black chilli montieren....optik hin, oder her....


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Mai 2018)

Conti hat aber einfach keinen Grip. Da fahre ich vorher weiter die 2.1er Renegade.
Schlauch?!?


----------



## baloo (8. Mai 2018)

welche Maxxis brauchst du denn? bei cycling-parts.ch sind einige lieferbar und Preise sind auch für D's normal !


----------



## Lefty88 (8. Mai 2018)

bei BMO sind auch Maxxis lieferbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ccpirat (8. Mai 2018)

Bike24 und R2-BIKE ebenfalls


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Mai 2018)

Jetzt brauch ich keine, hab mich im Bikemarkt eingedeckt. Aber 2.2er Ikon 3c Exo oder TR sind eigentlich ueberall nicht verfuegbar gewesen... und nein, kein Skinwall. Was man halt fuer Marathon oder XC so brauchen kann


----------



## Florian301 (9. Mai 2018)

Sind die Conti RK in Sachen Grip wirklich schlechter als die Ikons?


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Mai 2018)

Es gibt Leute die schwoeren auf die RK... ich net. Ich bin mit unter 1,5Bar bei 80kg nur rum geschwommen. Da finde ich die Renegades wesentlich besser. Da es morgen in Bad Wildbad aber "feucht" werden soll, wollte ich etwas mehr Reserve.


----------



## Deleted 426828 (9. Mai 2018)

Ich probiere gerade die Kombi Maxxis Ardent Race/Maxxis Ikon.Eine tolle Paarung.
Diese Kombi ist etwas schwerer als meine vorige mit X-King/Race King.Die waren auch sehr gut.Rollten gefühlt etwas besser.

Welche Kombi taugt mir nun besser ? Conti rollte etwas besser, waren aber in Sachen Tubelessfähigkeit nicht so prickelnd,eher schlecht.
Die Maxxis waren bez Tubeless absolut unkapriziös.Hielten ohne Dichtmilch 1 Tag die Luft.

Für die absehbare Zukunft für mich am XC Rad eher Maxxis.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Mai 2018)

Harry_B schrieb:


> Ich probiere gerade die Kombi Maxxis Ardent Race/Maxxis Ikon.Eine tolle Paarung.
> ...



Die Kombination habe ich auch im Zulauf. Werde ich vor den Alpen Marathons auch mal genauer testen...


----------



## greg12 (9. Mai 2018)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Sind die Conti RK in Sachen Grip wirklich schlechter als die Ikons?


bin beide gefahren, vom grip her würde ich sagen gleichstand. wenn die böden nass, weich und tief werden haben beide reifen keinen auftrag, wobei der neue rk von der selbstreinigung besser ist. 
tubelessmontage war beim 2018 rk pt einfacher möglich, hält dicht. 
der rk pt ist etwa 15gramm schwerer als mein damaliger ikon 3c tr. (beide 29*2,2)
der rk rollt auf asphalt und hardpack merkbar besser. 
als vr würd ich wenn überhaupt eher den ikon nehmen.


----------



## FirstGeneration (9. Mai 2018)

Conti RK RS ist ja auch kein Mantel für nasse/matschige Böden, sondern für trockene harte+lockere Böden. Der Grip ist ähnlich dem Ikon, aber der Conti läuft halt wesentlich besser, als der Ikon und das Gewicht ist auch besser.
Für feucht/nass in Bad Wildbad habe ich den FastTrack 2.1 drauf gemacht, der ist im nassen/feuchten unschlagbar - finde ich.     
Aber ich bin schon lange weg von Maxxis - ggf. bin ich da etwas voreingenommen.

Ich wiege auch ca 79kg all in und bin die RK RS auch mit 1,45/1,5 bar gefahren. bei mir ist da nichts "geschwommen". Aber der pers. Eindruck hängt wahrscheinlich extrem mit dem LR (Maulweite) zusammen, was man fährt.


----------



## Lefty88 (9. Mai 2018)

Ich werde meine Ikon´s wieder abstoßen und zurück auf Conti wechseln. Alternative wäre einmal Hutchinson mit dem Cobra.


----------



## Deleted 426828 (9. Mai 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Ich werde meine Ikon´s wieder abstoßen und zurück auf Conti wechseln. Alternative wäre einmla Hutchinson mit dem Cobra.



Habe den Cobra RR an einem Kona XC Hardtail am HR.Schwächelte Tubeless anfangs etwas.Ansonsten vom Verhalten ähnlich dem Ikon nur mit ausgeprägteren Seitenstollen.Auf der Lauffläche viele kleine Stollen mit engem Abstand die im trockenen hervorragend funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (9. Mai 2018)

gerade fahre cih auf dem race fully vorne den ikon und hinten den aspen in 2.25...super...rollt perfekt und beim gardasse marathon top...

bei forststrassen rennen würde ich sogar auf vorne hinten beides mit dem neuen aspen in 2.25 setzen...gute breite und sauschnell...bis jetzt keine pannen...tubless und mit den tubolito...


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Mai 2018)

Wuerde ich auch machen, wenn ich nicht noch 4x Renegade 2.1' daheim haette. Ich hab die Ikon genommen, weil ich etwas "mehr" wollte, wenn es nicht gerade eine Forstautobahn ist... und den FastTrack mag ich net.


----------



## gili89 (12. Mai 2018)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wuerde ich auch machen, wenn ich nicht noch 4x Renegade 2.1' daheim haette. Ich hab die Ikon genommen, weil ich etwas "mehr" wollte, wenn es nicht gerade eine Forstautobahn ist... und den FastTrack mag ich net.



Falls deine Renegades leicht sind und du welche loswerden willst --> PN


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Mai 2018)

Meine Gripton sind alle über 600g[emoji848]
Ich habe aber noch eine paar alte sworks mit Marken Profil.


----------



## f_t_l (12. Mai 2018)

Die *Hutchinson* XC-Modelle sind auch empfehlenswert.
Ich fahre zB die Kombi Taipan + Python 2 in der 29*2,25er Männerversion...



Immer Traktion und sehr robust


----------



## Florian301 (18. Mai 2018)

http://prime-mountainbiking.de/schwalbe-racing-ray-und-racing-ralph-pid29362/

Vll mal testen...mhhhh...


----------



## gili89 (18. Mai 2018)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Meine Gripton sind alle über 600g[emoji848]
> Ich habe aber noch eine paar alte sworks mit Marken Profil.



"Marken Profil"?
An alten S-Works wäre ich in der Tat interessiert. Auch an 1,95ern.


----------



## ccpirat (19. Mai 2018)

Florian301 schrieb:


> http://prime-mountainbiking.de/schwalbe-racing-ray-und-racing-ralph-pid29362/
> 
> Vll mal testen...mhhhh...




Auch wieder nur Marketing.
Aber ich werde sie Testen, grad der VR könnte Sinn machen.

Aber was soll wieder das BlaBla das die Strecken immer härter werden und man deswegen bessere Reifen braucht. 
Grad Cannondale, was ja zur Zeit bei Schwalbe das Aushängeschild ist, fährt so bald kein Schlamm ist fast nur den Thunder Burt, selbst in Süd Afrika und härter geht es wohl kaum...


----------



## ettan (21. Mai 2018)

Wie siehts denn um die 2018 er Conti Modelle mit Tubeless aus?

Gibt es da schon Erfahrungen...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckyleaf (21. Mai 2018)

ettan schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn um die 2018 er Conti Modelle mit Tubeless aus?
> 
> Gibt es da schon Erfahrungen...?



Werde ich bald berichten können. Ich fahre zwar All-Mountain, aber die neuen Mountain King 2018 in 26x2.3. Ich habe mir die neue, amerikanische Finish Line Sealant Milch , die nicht mehr austrocknet, aus Großbritanien bestellt und warte, dass sie geliefert wird. Wenn die Milch wirklich nicht austrocknet und funktioniert, dann macht es wirklich Sinn, auf Tubeless zu wechseln.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Mai 2018)

ettan schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn um die 2018 er Conti Modelle mit Tubeless aus?
> 
> Gibt es da schon Erfahrungen...?


vielleicht mal im conti thread fragen.


----------



## -Kottan- (17. Juni 2018)

Die 2.1er Breiten der neuen Michelin JetXCR (1,9 bar) und Force XC (1,7 bar) auf einer 24mm MCFK Felge sind 58 mm (JetXCR) und 58,5 mm (Force XC).


----------



## Schwitte (19. Juni 2018)

ettan schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn um die 2018 er Conti Modelle mit Tubeless aus?
> 
> Gibt es da schon Erfahrungen...?



Ja, gaaanz viele, aber nicht hier.


----------

